# Vapor Tight



## BuddyWithInnovative (Feb 26, 2018)

What do you think about a DLC Listed,LED Vapor Tight Fixture, 45W, IP65 Rated, with optional NSF approval?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What a great idea, for certain applications.


----------



## BuddyWithInnovative (Feb 26, 2018)

joebanana said:


> What a great idea, for certain applications.


I agree Joe! We love it, and so do our customers. They are really easy to use, can be suspended, daisy chained, or be seamless!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Wait.......this is starting to sound like a sales pitch. Isn't DLC a Canadian standard?


----------



## BuddyWithInnovative (Feb 26, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Wait.......this is starting to sound like a sales pitch. Isn't DLC a Canadian standard?


DLC listed is Design Light Consortium, in order to get rebates from electrical companies the product needs to be DLC listed. DLC is universal and used in multiple countries. 

In order to meet DLC specs the product has to meet efficiency criteria. 

P.S. - Not a sales pitch.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BuddyWithInnovative said:


> What do you think about a DLC Listed,LED Vapor Tight Fixture, 45W, IP65 Rated, with optional NSF approval?


DLC listing means nothing to me, and would never sway my opinion.
LED Vapor Tight- Not so innovative. There's plenty of them.
45W - Pretty bright.
IP65 - Any IP rating against water ingress is a "marketing term", in my opinion, and only means that the higher the IP number, the longer it takes for water to finally get inside. I've made a pretty good living over the years replacing things with water inside that never should have- so, technically, I'm against ingress protection. Bring on the water.
NSF rating - might be useful to OEM's to ship with assemblies, but of the places where I've typically put in vapor tight lamp fittings where an NSF rating may have been useful (kitchen hoods and walk-in boxes), I've never once had anyone look or ask for an NSF seal on them. Polycarbonate lenses instead of glass, sure.  NSF- nope.


----------



## BuddyWithInnovative (Feb 26, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> DLC listing means nothing to me, and would never sway my opinion.
> LED Vapor Tight- Not so innovative. There's plenty of them.
> 45W - Pretty bright.
> IP65 - Any IP rating against water ingress is a "marketing term", in my opinion, and only means that the higher the IP number, the longer it takes for water to finally get inside. I've made a pretty good living over the years replacing things with water inside that never should have- so, technically, I'm against ingress protection. Bring on the water.
> NSF rating - might be useful to OEM's to ship with assemblies, but of the places where I've typically put in vapor tight lamp fittings where an NSF rating may have been useful (kitchen hoods and walk-in boxes), I've never once had anyone look or ask for an NSF seal on them. Polycarbonate lenses instead of glass, sure. NSF- nope.


I appreciate the feedback.


----------

